# Route from Oakland to Half Moon Bay



## rlchriss (Jun 13, 2007)

Can anyone help out with a route sheet for a ride tomorrow? Thanks in advance. Palo Alto to half Moon Bay would work too. 

Thanks.


----------



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

*Hmmm*

Oakland to Half Moon Bay is tough. To do it on bike only, you need to ride down the Dumbarton, then up to Half Moon Bay. Neither Bay Bridge nor San Mateo Bridge allow bikes. Might be easier to make it multi-modal, and take BART or ferry to some place in SF or on peninsula and ride from there.

For Palo Alto to Half Moon Bay, you would work your way up to Portola Valley/Woodside. From there, the 3 options I would consider are: 

1) take Old La Honda up and continue over when you get to 35. This takes you down to 84, which you then continue downhill. When you get to San Gregorio, turn right on Stage Road and climb to Highway 1. Then Highway 1 north to HMB. Longest option of 3.

2) take Kings Mountain Road then drop down on Tunitas Creek on the toher side. Take to Lobitos Creek Cutoff, which you make a right on. Then right on 1 to HMB. Normally I would not recommend going down Tunitas Creek, but I heard they repaved much of it for the Tour of CA.

3) take Kings Mountain Road, but make a right on Skyline (instead of crossing over as you would do in the last option). Take this to 92, where you make a left and go straight into HMB. Has most traffic of all the options, but is likely the shortest/easiest.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

singlespeed.org said:


> Oakland to Half Moon Bay is tough. To do it on bike only, you need to ride down the Dumbarton, then up to Half Moon Bay. Neither Bay Bridge nor San Mateo Bridge allow bikes. Might be easier to make it multi-modal, and take BART or ferry to some place in SF or on peninsula and ride from there.
> 
> For Palo Alto to Half Moon Bay, you would work your way up to Portola Valley/Woodside. From there, the 3 options I would consider are:
> 
> ...


Sound advice, but I'm not sure I'd take option #3.

As you say, the most traffic of any option, and Hwy 92 is narrow and has no bike lane at all for a significant portion. It also weaves and undulates quite a bit, so drivers coming up fast from behind don't always have great visibility to see you (or you them).

It's a tad bit hairy... not sure I'd do it. 
.


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

singlespeed.org said:


> Normally I would not recommend going down Tunitas Creek, but I heard they repaved much of it for the Tour of CA.


Yep, rode it last Sunday, lots of it is repaved. 

For the adventurous who don't mind riding a little dirt, there's a shortcut through Purisima Creek Redwoods State Park. Do option #2 to Tunitas Creek Rd. Descend a bit to PC04 gate. Take Borden Hatch Mill Trail to Purisima Creek Trail to Higgens Canyon Road, and then take that to Half Moon Bay. 

Here's a map:

http://www.openspace.org/preserves/maps/pr_purisima.pdf


----------



## rlchriss (Jun 13, 2007)

Took Option 2 today. Great ride. after HMB stayed in 1 all the way into the City. just over 100 miles. Beautiful.

SS.org. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

If I knew you wanted go between PA and SF via HMB, I would have said other direction. Get a bit of a tailwind while you are on Highway 1.


----------



## rlchriss (Jun 13, 2007)

Nah. We were coming out of Oakland/Alameda - Over the Dumbarton. The wind was rough, but it was perfect.


----------

